# Tank Maintenance Help



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

My tank has been perfect for ages and all of a sudden I have a build up of white floaty stuff.

The fish are fine but I can't get my water right, it just looks really messy.

I have tried putting thinner filter pads in my filter and that hasn't help, done multiple water changes and used things like bio-clear and stability but no such luck.

I have sand in my tank (plain white sand, *not* coral sand) and just plain limestone rocks, nothing else really besides the fish.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can fix this?

It's doing my head in.

Thanks


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

What size is your tank? Occupants? Filtration? Water parameters? Is the floaty stuff on the top of the water only or throughout the whole tank of water? Is the water cloudy? Are the particles large or small?

If the water is cloudy you could be experiencing a bacterial algae bloom. I am not sure about the best treatment for a bacterial bloom if that is what it is. Maybe with more information others can chime in too.

If its simply particulates in the water floating and being stirred up maybe you could try filter floss in one of your filters.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Does the whitr floaty stuff look like worms? Pics?


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

If it was an algae bloom, a UV sterilizer would cure it in about 3 days. But those typically look like cloudy water. Your description sounds totally different. If you can post some pics we might be better able to help.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

White more indicates a bacteria bloom but need more info.


----------



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry I have taken so long to reply, being doing a lot to try and fix the tank.

I have included a picture below.

The stuff is floating all throughout the tank and I have multiple filters int he tank to try and combat this (one external which is bigger than the tank requires an a small internal) but I still can't get rid of it.

I have tried getting more good bacteria in the water to help break it down but no good, also tried clarity to clear it but no good either.

It just looks like little dots int he water.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 4494_n.jpg


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I would put some fine floss in the filter and see if that happens.


----------



## cichnatic (May 11, 2012)

Was this happening after you did a water change or before? Might be build up gunk shooting out from the filter when the filter got restarted again.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow that's nasty. What is that substrate? Could it be contributing?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

metricliman said:


> I would put some fine floss in the filter and see if that happens.


 :thumb:


----------



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)

This started happening after I did a water change. But i have tried cleaning my filter and stuff and this hasnt helped.

Also tried putting fine floss int he filter and it hasnt taken it out.

Could it be because my pleco is kicking around in the sand all the time? Would this cause fine bits of sand to always be floating around?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fish are expected to kick up sand and it should settle right back...not remain in suspension.

What are your test results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? A current or recent history ammonia reading could cause a bacteria bloom.

Do you add salt or cichlid salts or anything that has to be dissolved in the water? Sometimes if you accidentally get too much it's more than the water can hold in suspension and the mineral starts to solidify again.

What would happen if you did a 100% water change? Don't add anything like bioclear or stability or anything else until this is resolved.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

topdeck1 said:


> Sorry I have taken so long to reply, being doing a lot to try and fix the tank.
> I have tried getting more good bacteria in the water to help break it down but no good, also tried clarity to clear it but no good either.


Personally I would stop adding stuff. It clearly is'nt helping. The good or beneficial bacteria resides in the substrate and filter. Very little bb is in the water column. What is your substrate? With all the cleaning of tank filters etc. it could be a bacterial bloom. opcorn:


----------



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)

OK, the ammonia levels are normal and I am not adding salts or anything for the Cichlids (as the salt levels seem to be fine with the sand and rocks in there).

How do I combat a bacterial bloom?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Big water changes and keeping ammonia, nitrite at zero and nitrate around 10ppm to 15ppm. Did you try the 100% water change?


----------



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nah I haven't tried 100% water change yet, I am really worried about doing it as im scared it will pretty much get 'new tank' drama like spikes in ammonia.

Do you reckon that will happen?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

The good bacteria isn't in the water, it's in the filter and on the substrate and decor.


----------



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)

ok cool....it has cleared up a bit but maybe I will do a full change still


----------

